# Vw Golf MkIV R32



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi, been lurking on here for years without posting but picking up a few tips etc.

About 3 weekend ago I went on a 600mile round trip to collect a r32. Been waiting a while for a good example with all my personal boxes I wanted ticked.

Weathers been rubbish so have only washed/hoovered the car. waiting for a nice weekend to get stuck in.

Pics from yesterday, no before pics I'm afraid.











Not real polish/wax beading but this is how it looked this morning.


Took one alloy of with the intention of cleaning the arches and inside of alloy, soon realised I need more than just wheel cleaner, tar/fallout remover? My attempt 



The car must still have a good coat of sealant to come up so good with just a wash.
I got myself a autoglym cleaning bag for Christmas. So all I've used is the shampoo condisner, hence the water repellent. Any product suggestions for cleaning the wheels more? Iron x etc?

Thanks 
Liam


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that is one nice R32, I don't see many around so it should make you feel exclusive :car:


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thankyou. I can count on one hand how many times I've seen one, within the first week of owning it I've seen a silver and black on. Always the way!


----------



## b19bst (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking nice matey. I love getting a new car. So much too do but the worst is you want to drive it too. Haha.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks a great example, love the noise they make too.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Meguiars wheel brightener for the alloys bud, don't need anything else it shifts tar etc. 

Sweet car


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

^^ thankyou


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice R32 mate, looks like you would need a tar remover product as well as a reactive iron wheel cleaner, big improvement already though.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi......regarding your Alloy Wheels if you get a decent Alloy Cleaner and a Toothbrush you should get rid of the brake dust in the cutout areas on the spokes. Tar wise I would recommend AS Tardis to get the blobs off. To get the old Weight Glue off just soak some Wool Make up remover pads (pound shop is good for these if your Mrs/Gf hasn't got them) in Tardis and put them over the glue and leave for 10 - 15mins. When you take them off the glue should virtually wipe off.


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

^^ great tip! I will be nicking some of those pads.


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Looks great, a true classic.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

lovely car pal,they sound brilliant! looks very clean


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Stunning R32 mate still miss my mk4 :-(

I had a milltek non-res exhaust on mine sounded awesome ! Looks like yours isnt standard either ?


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice Car, was going to mention the exhaust, looks similar to my neighbours Milltex. The car sounded nice when stock, sounds awesome now !


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

It's a standard system with Milltek tips, a bit louder than standard but not much, fills the bumper scoops well. The standard look some what lost in the bumper.


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

I had another go at the alloys now armed with tar remover. I was going to order some AS tardis, but before i got round to it i was out and about and saw on AG intensive tar remover so picked it up in passing.
I had better results this time but still much room for improvement

Started iff with this



Then tackled them with some AG clean wheels which got most the brake dust off to be left with tar spots





De tared and old wheel weight residue removed. the dettol bottle is tar remover to spray.



Washed again, dried then gave a spray over with AG wheel protector








That was all one wheel, i lost the photos fromthe other three, some come out alot better in removing all black brake dust around the hub area, some didnt like this last wheel, do i need more goes at it, or stronger cleaner? Just using a stiff brush, old scouring pads and rags. The wheels are in need to a referb so will never be great, but is an inprovement.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Big improvement on the wheel! Quite a build up of tar behind there so well done


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking good, get that rear wiper swapped for a mk5 OEM+'s


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

^^ yes, it's on my long list if to do's


----------



## Scott F (May 5, 2009)

Lovely mate! Looks a good example. 
Could be doing with attacking my wheels like that.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

A very nice looking VW, if you want tips on cleaning, just take what okcharlie advises, and your job will be done a lot easier.


----------



## Andys4vrs (Mar 13, 2016)

What a lovely looking car mate, bet your made up. I really want one of these when they first came out... Sound lovely. What are they like on petrol?


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Andys4vrs said:


> What a lovely looking car mate, bet your made up. I really want one of these when they first came out... Sound lovely. What are they like on petrol?


Thankyou, yes i am, been looking for a tidy example for a long time. They are poor on fuel! If i tip toe around i get mid-late 20s mpg, but you hear it burble away and its too tempting to hear it louder and then your stuffed, im often smiling when pushing the car because the instant mpg readout goes to 7-9 mpg :wall:


----------



## Andys4vrs (Mar 13, 2016)

Bloody hell mate that low!!! I was a Renault sport man at the time but the v6 appealed so much. I have a v6 now and thought mine was rubbish on fuel!! But hey ho we don't buy them for fuel!!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely R32 although I'm not keen on the side skirt sticker personally.

Get yourself a Polo stubby aerial on makes a difference to the looks for a few quid


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Natalie said:


> Lovely R32 although I'm not keen on the side skirt sticker personally.
> 
> Get yourself a Polo stubby aerial on makes a difference to the looks for a few quid


Thankyou, the polo/sharan aerial is also on my list  
I was going to remove the sticker as soon as i got it home, but its grown on me, to the point i dont really notice it now. Easily removed if i feel like it.


----------



## Andys4vrs (Mar 13, 2016)

Are they easy to remove and replace??


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just unscrew


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I guess once you get used to something you don't notice them any more :thumb: 

Yeah just unscrew & replace Andy.
Part number is W6R0035849D if anyone's interested.


----------



## Andys4vrs (Mar 13, 2016)

Goes to show what I know or lack of!!! I would love a second car, and a classic to look after


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I didn't want to add more miles to my Anni so decided to get a banger as a daily, that ended up being a 6N2 GTI lol which has now become a 6C GTI oops. So yeah that went well!
Just want a MKII now oh and a Mini haha.


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Natalie very jealous that your anniversary comes with black headlining. Only USA R32s had black headlining and annis won't fit due to the air bags on the R32.


----------



## Andys4vrs (Mar 13, 2016)

It's good that there are still a few, collectable cars about, and looked after to a high standard!!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Liam-R32 said:


> Natalie very jealous that your anniversary comes with black headlining. Only USA R32s had black headlining and annis won't fit due to the air bags on the R32.


I didn't know that about the airbags on yours, was going to say there's always Annis getting broken (  )


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Went for a "spirited" drive eariler this week up over exmoor on the A39' if anyone can go there for a drive, i highly recommend it, long twisty road across the moore with sea views etc. After that 4hour round trip car was rather dirty.
Good opertunity to clean it! Since owning the car from january i have only washed it, so i got out my autoglym kit i had from christmas as got stuck in.

Few pics from afterthe drive

cc













Im no detailer and everything a basic from of cleaning and all by hand, i hope to start building my collection this year.

So rinsed the car then washed with AG shampoo conditioner. Then dried off and se going round the body panals de-taring with AG intensive tar remover.









Then moved on to going round one panal at a time with AG SRP.



Once all buffed moved onto applying AG EGP for some protection.









Left that to dry all over while i went any applied AG glass cleaner inside and out.







Then buffed off. Think i was being ambitious doing all the glass, never worked so hard trying to buff it off! Love the aqua type smell this stuff has.

Then went straight into buffing off the EGP as had been on for about half hour. Was nice and overcast today so perfect weather.

Once that was done went to tressing tyres, grills, black plastic, wheel protecor and egune bay dressing





Then just had a hoover inside wiped the dash and door cards with AG rubber and vinyl and the. Cleaned the seats and steering wheel with AG leather cleaner.













And some finishing shots























My little helper




Found some old brasso, exhaust came up rather well

































Happy with the results overall, very happy with the products used. The paint work is far from perfect, chips to hell on the front and cracking, and i think last owner has painted some deep straches in, i cant do any more with the products i got. Started about half 9 till about 4 with ham sandwich in between. Arms killing me ha. 
Thanks for looking
Liam


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lovely looking golf bud. Have a massive soft spot for these. 
I have 2004 seat cupra r. 
It was a toss up between this and a r32. 
Shocked how low you can get the mpg though but worth it. Keep the updates coming 😊😊😊


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

My favourite r32 shape by miles....stunning bud


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

rob267 said:


> Lovely looking golf bud. Have a massive soft spot for these.
> I have 2004 seat cupra r.
> It was a toss up between this and a r32.
> Shocked how low you can get the mpg though but worth it. Keep the updates coming 😊😊😊


Thanks, Yeah mpg is a killer but it's a toy  I dove a friends cupra r back from him buying car, nice car!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah i do love mine. See you gave your mk2 leon some tlc as well. 
Looks like it needed it. ☺


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Lovely R32 and in the best colour. Great shine you've managed to acheive too


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Put some protection on the car over a month ago. And that was the last time I washed it, been busy with garden work etc recently, had this afternoon for a wash.











Wheels took the longest, although had clumps of mud hanging off the bottom. All came off well due to SRP & EGP month or more ago, plus I don't do motorway miles, short Devon lane journeys.



















Not looking to bad :-D


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice looking car you have:thumb: it looks totally original, have you done anything to it. Your paint work looks flawless :doublesho.


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Had a quick wash today, topped up some protection

Not overly dirty to start with, could see it needed some protection topping up, todays the first time ive had chances to spend a few hours on it.

Just rinse, 2bm wash, dry, extra gloss protection.











New kitten being naughty



f







f















All clean for going over to the in-laws for crimbo


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and love the gloss you have got from the paint work


----------



## Ciamician (Nov 27, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## ReiZieL (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats for the work!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Been years since I've clapped my eyes on one of these, clean looking motor you have there mate 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Man, that looks so damn good. Love the flake pop :thumb:


----------

